# Pulsar engine light not fixed



## eastoe (Apr 11, 2015)

I changed the oil and plugs on my 2004 N16 Pulsar.
Whiles the plugs were out and the caps disconnected I turned the engine over to pump oil through the engine before starting it.
Now it's all back together and running fine just going around the block but the engine light is on. Any suggestions?


----------

